# Cómo mejorar los graves en un bafle



## jaortaa (Jul 5, 2010)

Saludos.
Construí un bafle con bocina de 12" para bajo electrico tratando de copiarlo de un bafle ampeg. El bafle es sellado. El bafle ampeg tiene bocina con iman de neodimio. La bocina del bafle que construí tiene imán común. El problema es que en ambos bafles (el copiado y el original) con la bocina de iman común el sonido es un poco medio. ¿Puedo hacer alguna modificación al bafle copiado para mejorar los graves?
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2010)

EL problema es que antes de andar copiando cosas que no conoces deberías estudiar algo como esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/


----------



## jaortaa (Jul 5, 2010)

Gracias, pero ustedes que saben, es posible hacer alguna modificación al bafle.
Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2010)

jaortaa dijo:


> Gracias, pero ustedes que saben, es posible hacer alguna modificación al bafle


Seguro que es posible, el problema está en que tal vez debas tirarlo a la basura y hacer uno nuevo 
Sin saber los parámetros T/S es imposible decir algo sobre el parlante que tenés...



jaortaa dijo:


> Gracias nuevamente


De nada!


----------



## jaortaa (Jul 5, 2010)

Gracias

Disculpen mi ignorancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2010)

Tenía pensado plantearle éste método a Ezavalla desde hace un tiempito, ahora aprovecho para plantearlo aquí.

Hace años vi que a un bafle *comprado genérico* de 3 vias le pusieron parlantes , entonces le construyeron un tubo de sintonía telescópico , y con el generador , resistencia y tester , modificando al largo del tubo lo sintonizaron a gusto. Luego cortaron tubos fijos a esa medida y se los encolaron.

Yo solo vi hacerlo y no tengo más datos , el que puede aportar luz aquí es Ezavalla.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hace años vi que a un bafle *comprado genérico* de 3 vias le pusieron parlantes , entonces le construyeron un tubo de sintonía telescópico , y con el generador , resistencia y tester , modificando al largo del tubo lo sintonizaron a gusto. Luego cortaron tubos fijos a esa medida y se los encolaron.



Hola Dosmetros!

Se puede hacer lo que decís, pero....es tirar una moneda al aire y esperar que caiga del lado que se nos antoje 
Es posible hacerlo, pero solo si el parlante es apropiado para una configuración bass-reflex...que cosa que es mas o menos cierta en los parlantes de medio pelo...tipo chinos y similares.
El problema es que no sabés a que alignment lo estás poniendo si ajustás de esa forma, por que es algo hecho al tanteo. Al fijar el volumen de la caja casi estás fijando el alignment del conjunto y solo te queda el largo del tubo para jugar hasta que le emboques (o no lo emboques nunca) a lo que te parece que te gusta de como suena .

En resumen, puede hacerse así, pero no tenés idea de que es lo que has hecho y si hay mejores posibilidades para ese parlante.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2010)

Claro *Ezavalla* , te hablo de aquellas épocas en que yo compraba una caja (bafle) BBB para 12' (¿85 litros?) y le ponía los parlantes según presupuesto disponible  $$$$$$$$.

De todas maneras cualquier bafle de aquellos sonaba muuucho mejor que los equipos domésticos actuales con *GOLPE* , dónde todos los golpes son iguales , idénticos , sea el bombo o el bajo que suene , el PUM PUM es siempre el mismo  ¡ los oddddio :enfadado: !

Lo que yo te quería plantear, y aprovecho éste post , es si no te animás a hacer un tutorial de cómo "MEJORAR" un bafle ya hecho en éste estilo , no como punto de partida, ya que correspondería calcularlo desde cero, sino para afinar un bafle ya mal hecho.

 . . .  Aunque ya va a aparecer alguno tratando se sintonizar un 18' con 75 litros. ¿no? 

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que yo te quería plantear, y aprovecho éste post , es si no te animás a hacer un tutorial de cómo "MEJORAR" un bafle ya hecho en éste estilo , no como punto de partida, ya que correspondería calcularlo desde cero, sino para afinar un bafle ya mal hecho.


No sé...se podría hacer un tutorial, pero creo que tengo por ahí un artículo de una Saber Electrónica vieja en la que explicaban como sintonizar un bass-reflex con un tester y un oscilador. Podría ver si lo encuentro y lo escaneo...y podríamos conversar en base a eso, por que el método era mas o menos el que vos has descripto....el problema es que yo no lo he probado, por lo que debería ver si es correcto - haciendo un baffle  - y compararlo contra la teoría y la simulación...cosa de ver donde hasta donde es aplicable y que podemos ganar haciendo esto.

Yo he hecho algunas simulaciones con parlantes cuyos parámetros T/S son para baffles sellados usándolos en bass-reflex, y con cajas "chicas" la mayoría de los ajustes resultantes son QB3 con picos gigantes, tubos muyyyy largos y una frecuencia de corte muy alta...como era de esperarse. El toqueteo de los tubos solo hace aumentar el pico MAL!

El problema de querer emparchar un baffle mal diseñado o "diseñado al  boleo" sin conocer nada del parlante es que no sabemos que vamos a  lograr...si es que logramos algo.

Creo que al menos deberían medirse los parámetros T/S básicos: Qes, Qts y fs; y con eso ya podemos calcular el EBP que nos sugiere en forma cierta si el parlante es adecuado para un bass-reflex o una caja sellada.

Si encuentro la revista, la escaneo y la subo (y también hay que buscar en el foro, por que me suena que Juan Jose publicó un metodo parecido alguna vez...).

Saludos!


----------

